# Cannabis for IBS



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

Just had another debilitating spell of IBS-C and is causing me to continue to seek alternative approaches to managing this horrific condition.

I've never been a marijuana user, however the logic behind THC and pain receptors makes sense to me. That being said, I've read mixed reviews on how the drug can interact with motility. Some articles claimed an increase, some a decrease.

http://drmarijuananj.com/nj-medical-marijuana-research/medical-marijuana-and-irritable-bowel-syndrome-ibs/

Has anyone tried cannabis for 1. Pain and discomfort of bowels and 2. Impaired motility, lack of appetite, nausea?

At this point I'm ready to try to see if it would have a positive impact. If so, I would invest in a vaporizer to avoid inhaling carcinogens and potentially approach the doc about options.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been looking into it too. Mainly for motility issues. Have been told vaporizing is best, but wonder about eating it if I want to directly effect the bowels. Am finding information is rather scarce.


----------



## sickOFitALL (Jul 8, 2013)

I started smoking it about 2 months ago and i find it helps humungously.

it helps with my anxiety, and my appetite and my depression from this horrific condition. i am seeking out a medical marijuana card . I hope that if you do decide to try make sure it is the good stuff. it is more expensive but youll feel better. trust me and good luck in all that you do.


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

Can you comment on the impact it had on motility/transit, if any?

I think that if anything, being in less pain and discomfort would be worth trying, as long as its not going to further my already very slow transit.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried a few times - 10-12. I was an irregular consumer. Did not cure any pain. Improved my appetite most of the time, but made me crave junk food

instead of healthy which can be bad for IBS-C. Did nothing for motility and rectal pain & itching. Made me euphoric and happy when taken in smoke form

(via cigarette and bong). In solid ie cookie form, it made me paranoid. I guess I had too many cookies(4-5). Never did it after that.


----------



## CrazyBiscuit (Jun 21, 2013)

Did nothing for motility, seems better for cramping. Found it more useful for the D end of things rather than constipation.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I asked my doctor about this and she laughed. I don't think that was the appropriate response. It was just legalized in my state for medical use. I'm not sure how to find a doctor who can get that set up for you though...


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

At this point I don`t care if my doc were to laugh, or brush it off. Western medicine isn't working and all they tell me anymore is that there's nothing more that they can do. It's been 7 years of docs and tests with no help from prescription meds and little help from my self created treatment. If something were to work, I really wouldn't care what anyone else thought.

Out of curiosity, I tried some from a vaporizer at a friends last night. Certainly increased appetite, as it has in the past and I guess but me more at ease. I felt pretty slowed down today mentally. Could be because we "vaporized" a lot of it.

So far, not a huge noticeable difference, aside from not having my mind on my stomach for a few hours. I will test a couple of more times.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

I live in Washington State. They legalized this stuff for recreational use this year, but we still can't get it. Not until next Spring. They are busy fighting over regulations to control. Have not asked my doc about medical marijuana. May not have insurance for long. Got laid off on Monday. I have never smoked anything in my life, but am considering this. I am told that vaporizing is the easiest on the lungs. I am also told that if you eat it, it takes longer to have an effect so DON'T overdo it. Maybe the same can happen when you vaporize or smoke. You have to experiment and find out the dosage that helps you, but does not impair you.


----------



## ocben500 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have IBS and smoke all the time. It will be great for your appetite and depression but does absolutely nothing for your IBS and makes your GERD way worse just imo.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have tried majuruna many times as well as other drugs, unfortunately for me it propels me in a psychosis and amplifies my pain yee haw and I had one experience with synthetic THC where I ended up getting arrested and put in the hospital, in my experience I would suggest trying the natural stuff and using the right vaporizers or eating it. I smoked it the last couple of times and man did my lungs ever burn woow yeah and then it amped up my pain. Although I had these negative side effects and also feeling very sluggish the next day I was able to access so emotional experiences that where unresolved and it help me to access my feeling and have a good cry. I feel there is defienealty a place for this type of medicine I willing to try again but I will only try it again with a vaporizer or by eating it. Also I have had the experience of seeing long term smoker of this product and it dose seem to cause cognitive effects on there consciousness, as with all things too much of one thing is good for nothing. I feel that one would not want to be using on a daily basses unless there is no other options?? Just my thoughts. Good night.


----------



## White Owl (Jul 28, 2013)

I have been an avid smoker for 2 years now, which was before my ibs symptoms worsened. I can tell you I am a supporter of using medical cannabis to treat ibs because it has been my ONLY relief for the last year. Nothing else works for my pain, nausea, and appetite.

First off, some of the things people are saying as negative side effects and "it doesn't work" "it made me paranoid" etc is because you are using the wrong strain or flat out putting way too much in your system. If you feel happy and high you smoked way too much. You can smoke without getting high which is the point of medical marijuana. If you are paranoid same deal, you indegested too much (btw 4 cookies is way too much for an edible). As far as mentally slowing you, you need to find the right strain. Some strains are for pain relief, some are for energy, some slow you, and give you a serious case of the munchies. The strains I smoke that are ideal for ibs treatment are pain relieving and nausea relieving Indica. Stay away from Sativa for ibs relief because that is what will make you paranoid and do nothing for your pain. Too strong of Indica will have you in couch potato, munchie mode as well.

My best advice for finding a strain us if you have a medical marijuana card, go to a dispensary and ask one of the clerks to help you pick a strain for pain relief without rendering you useless and foggy. They will help you find something that works. If you don't have medical card, educate yourself on various strains and their effects and know what you are buying.

For me, when I smoke, my bloating goes down a lot. Much of my stomach and abdominal pain subsides as well as my joint pain. It also rids me of nausea or dizziness I am feeling. The biggest thing is it regulates my appetite. When I eat on a better, set schedule, I find my ibs-c is better regulated because having a fixed schedule for eating sets a fixed schedule for BMs. Unfortunately it does not help with my transit, but having some regularity makes things a lot easier. At 20 years old marijuana is the only thing that gives me stability when it comes to ibs and I fully endorse its medical use. It will help you if you can understand what strains relieve what symptoms for you.

If you want to know more from my experience with marijuana and its use for ibs I'm on a promotional site called 420nurses. I post much more in depth blogs over there.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I tried it a little bit. Makes me hungry and crave crispies. I hate the fact that it makes me jaded and incapable of thinking clearly. So, I never used it again.

But, thats just me. It might work for the others. I hear that it helps cancer and aids patients to suppress pain and lack of appetite.


----------



## Happykaz (Aug 21, 2013)

I told my doc I had smoked a lot of this in the past as well as taken stimulant drugs and could that have caused my C problems. (I asked as I would always have a good clear out on the stiumulants!!)

He said the stimulants would not have caused motility problems, but cannabis can cause the gut to become 'sluggish'. In his terms.

Def increases appetite though


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I am not in an extreme position, so I don't really need weed. But for those who might need it, this video (Dr.Sanjay Gupta) might help in making a decision -

It says that get a variety which has more CBD and less THC (the part that gets people "high").


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm considering trying it. It seems like it would help relax the muscles that are always spasming. I'd love to hear more experiences though.


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

I live in California, and had a prescription for medical marijuana before I became sick. I was in college, and studying was about all I did, all day, every day. At night my brain just wouldn't turn off, I couldn't relax, so I smoked just before bed, basically using it as a sleep aid or to just relax. Anyway, after becoming ill and developing IBS (which became severe pretty much overnight), I tried smoking as I always did at night, and it made things so much worse. I was so weak from D that the added lethargy and effects from the MJ just made things unbearable. I mean think about how it feels to have an IBS episode that wakes you from deep sleep. It's brutal. It gave me so much anxiety, and I had been smoking for about a year at that point, so I was well used to the effects of MJ. I also had / have severe back pain, and it did absolutely zilch for that. Not even the slightest bit did it relive the pain.

So, I wouldn't recommend it... I don't see the benefit. It did nothing to calm my system.

BTW, when I went to the ER (when the back pain and D struck) they gave me morphine for the pain... they insisted. Wow, what a way to make a really agonizing time even worse. Nightmare of a night that was.


----------



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

I've tried the Indica strain, "Headband" for pain and it just amplified my back pain. I'm not a novice with this stuff.

I didn't smoke a ton if it. Was happy, not high. All it does for me is double how bloated I get and increases back and joint pain.

Not a huge fan of it as a solution for IBS. It does help with my PTSD issues. That's my input.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Funny how this thread fell by the wayside.

http://medicalmarijuana.com/medical-marijuana-treatments/Irritable-Bowel-Syndrome


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the article! Good find. I agree with it. It unfortunately does not help with producing a bowel movement (for me) but it for sure helps with many other symptoms especially nausea.


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

marleyma said:


> Thanks for the article! Good find. I agree with it. It unfortunately does not help with producing a bowel movement (for me) but it for sure helps with many other symptoms especially nausea.


Really. Interesting.. I am noticing a lot of changes the last 2 days (first 2 days) ... far less discomfort, and amazingly formed stool compared to what is now normal (or was). Seems to slow motility for me, but is resulting so far in formed normal stool with only slight discomfort (but not spasming) from a much more full colon than I have had anytime in recent history. Not constipation as of now... I thought it was starting, but I realize I have not had a full colon in I can't even remember, and need to relearn how it feels to be towards the "normal" side, and of course the visceral hypersensitivity needs to calm down (hopefully) completely before I can feel normal again.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe I am too immune to it LOL. I could definitely see how that could help people though. It for sure calms my system down. I used to have flatulence constantly (prior to sibo dx and antibiotics) and it helped a ton with that. I can honestly say without mj I would be completely miserable and probably way under weight. It's the only thing that helps me eat!


----------



## LEON_FOONMAN (Nov 12, 2015)

I smoked a lot of pot in the 60's and 70's... and never had any digestive issues. But I was in my teens & 20's....


----------



## aspiegirl (Mar 22, 2016)

White Owl said:


> I have been an avid smoker for 2 years now, which was before my ibs symptoms worsened. I can tell you I am a supporter of using medical cannabis to treat ibs because it has been my ONLY relief for the last year. Nothing else works for my pain, nausea, and appetite.
> 
> First off, some of the things people are saying as negative side effects and "it doesn't work" "it made me paranoid" etc is because you are using the wrong strain or flat out putting way too much in your system. If you feel happy and high you smoked way too much. You can smoke without getting high which is the point of medical marijuana. If you are paranoid same deal, you indegested too much (btw 4 cookies is way too much for an edible). As far as mentally slowing you, you need to find the right strain. Some strains are for pain relief, some are for energy, some slow you, and give you a serious case of the munchies. The strains I smoke that are ideal for ibs treatment are pain relieving and nausea relieving Indica. Stay away from Sativa for ibs relief because that is what will make you paranoid and do nothing for your pain. Too strong of Indica will have you in couch potato, munchie mode as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## aspiegirl (Mar 22, 2016)

Re. cannabis and does it help with motility (associated with the lack of motility in IBS). I assume this means "GOing to the restroom" right? -- here are the ways cannabis (with plenty of CBD, vaped at 374F, one modest drag) helps me with motility:

1. helps with making me hungry enough to eat a lunch of raw carrots and celery and salad with cranberries, nuts, and olive oil, and that makes me 'go' the next morning.

2. helps me sleep, and still be relaxed the next morning for my 1.5 hour meditative time.

3. if i have 1.5 hrs in morning of alone time with no stress, plus do (1) and (2) above, bowels move at just about 1 - 1.5 hours.

Hope this helps someone.

Peace.


----------

